# Wellbutrin after too much alcohol?



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I had too much to drink yesterday. Thankfully memantine saved my brain, but my stomach is still upset and I am slightly dizzy and my body feels really weak.
I was thinking of taking wellbutrin for the weakness, but I was thinking that maybe that would be a bad idea cause it might make me more dizzy and make my stomach more upset.
Has anyone tried it?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Solution for hangover:


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Does memantine really save your brain?


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

martyboi said:


> Does memantine really save your brain?


This could possibly explain why memantine saved me from the typical brainfog/headache/ADHD/etc. symptoms that are usually followed by alcohol overconsumption:

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/alcohol/alcohol_hangover.shtml


> Short-term tolerance and withdrawal : Perhaps the most surprising component of alcohol hangovers is that it is currently believed that alcohol causes short-term tolerance followed by acute withdrawal as blood levels fall. This short-term accustomation to the presence of alcohol may lead to withdrawal effects as the body re-calibrates as the alcohol is cleared from the system. This 'acute withdrawal' effect is the reason the "hair of the dog" hangover remedy works at all (drinking more alcohol in the morning to combat a bad hangover). *The mechanism for the acute withdrawal symptoms is currently believed to be the short-term down regulation of GABA receptors and up-regulation of glutamate receptors as the body counterbalances the sedative effects of the alcohol. As alcohol levels in the bloodstream fall, it takes time for the GABA and glutamate systems to return to normal.*


The antioxidants N Acetyl Cysteine and Acetyl L Carnitine that I took probably also helped.



> *The consumption of alcohol results in the formation of two very toxic compounds, acetaldehyde and malondialdehyde.* These compounds generate massive free-radical damage to cells throughout the body. The free-radical damage generated by these alcohol metabolites creates an effect in the body similar to that caused by radiation poisoning. That is the reason why people feel so sick the day after consuming too much alcohol. If the proper combination of antioxidants is taken at the time the alcohol is consumed or before the inebriated individual goes to bed, the hangover and much of the cellular damage caused by alcohol may be prevented.


Also I purposely drunk a lot of water before during and after. That prevented the symptoms of dehydration that follow alcohol overconsumption (and vomiting).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Isnt Wellbutrin plus alcohol just asking for a seizure?


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Dr House said:


> Isnt Wellbutrin plus alcohol just asking for a seizure?


If you already have seizure problems, probably. Right now I'm on 450mg/day and I've drank no problem.


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

Wellbutrin is an antidepressant that should, iirc, be taken daily for effect. From what I recall, it doesn't have any particular efficacy as a treatment for hangovers - in fact, it tends to make alcohol related issues worse.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rustybob said:


> If you already have seizure problems, probably. Right now I'm on 450mg/day and I've drank no problem.


450mg a day is already at 0.4% chance for seizure WITHOUT alcohol. 600mg being 2% chance for a seizure. Adding alcohol to that is just risking a seizure.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Dr House said:


> 450mg a day is already at 0.4% chance for seizure WITHOUT alcohol. 600mg being 2% chance for a seizure. Adding alcohol to that is just risking a seizure.


Yeah I know it's quite possible I'm playing with fire. Been at 450mg for a few months now and I've drank many times without issue. I have about 200 family members on both my mom and dad's side of the family, and not a single person has ever had a seizure. It's a risk for sure, but I'd say my risk is much much closer to 0%


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

I read that Wellbutrin masks the subjective effects of alcohol up to 2 drinks in one study, but anyway, I would suggest drinking a lot of water as stimulating drugs can mask other symptoms from depressants.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

you need to get the alcohol out of your system. flooding your brain with neurotransmitters wont do a damn thing about a hangover except maybe make you sicker. My advice is sleep water +electrolytes, lots of healthy foods & time


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

podizzle said:


> you need to get the alcohol out of your system. flooding your brain with neurotransmitters wont do a damn thing about a hangover except maybe make you sicker. My advice is sleep water +electrolytes, lots of healthy foods & time


+1

Stick too water, electrolytes, vitamins & good food.

Man I'm glad I don't drink anymore, hangovers sucked.


----------

